# Uber vs Lyft Taxes



## unknownbutfamous (Apr 17, 2019)

The threshold for a 1099k is $20k and 200 transactions.

Last year, i ubered and make about $1,200. I was surprised to see that I received a 1099k. * I am well aware that you have to report income if you received one or not.

Has any one received one from Lyft even though they are under the threshold?

Has any one also recieved one from uber even though they are under the threshold?*


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

not me


----------



## unknownbutfamous (Apr 17, 2019)

theMezz said:


> not me


No to both Lyft and Uber?

So weird that I received one.


----------

